

OKCupid seeks to block Mozilla Firefox over gay rights - Varcht
http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-26830383

======
sylvinus
See my response here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505882)

